# Washington has little integrity left



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

We heard a lot of lip service from the republicans before the election this fall, but it appears their word is about as worthless as the democrats.

These are headlines on Drudge. Notice the last one that talks about the Poll on citizenship. It's not like the people of this nation want it, but the republicans are going to give it to Obama on a silver platter. Republicans are such chicken poop that they would rather be called a traitor than a racist. Political correctness is killing this country.



> SESSIONS: Republicans On Verge Of Breaking Campaign Promises...





> CRUZ to HOUSE LEADERS: 'Do what you said you would do'...





> LEFT MOCKS: 'War' on Obama's immigration order lasted about 5 minutes...
> Conservatives to buck Boehner...





> 'Symbolic' Vote on Amnesty...





> Gutiérrez presses 'millions' to get documents ready...





> Mayors plan summit to implement...





> POLL: Support for path to citizenship for illegals at record low...


http://www.nationalreview.com/corner/39 ... oel-gehrke



> Senator Jeff Sessions (R., Ala.) suggested that House Republicans are on the verge of breaking their campaign promise to fight President Obama's administrative amnesty, judging by the legislative text currently being circulated.
> 
> Sessions said that the proposed language "fails to meet [the] test" established by Republican National Committee chairman Reince Priebus, who promised earlier this year that the GOP would do everything possible to thwart Obama's executive orders.
> 
> ...





----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

The executive order is 100% driven by presidential politics for 2016. Dems get huge favor from the ever increasing Hispanic vote while letting the repubs further alienate the same voting block by sueing to block the executive order (which reads to millions of potential voters in Florida, Texas, Arizona, California and Michigan as 100% anti-immigration). I hope the repubs don't take the bait here but I fear they will all under the guise of standing by their outdated views...and by standing, I mean on the sidelines again while Hilary gets inaugurated.

It's amazing how out maneuvered the repubs are getting at every turn. Part by changing views/demographics in America but more so by their own doing.


----------

